# Hookworms in tank



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Found (What i'n sure are)hookworms in a jungle pod were my juvie Leucs hang out. I'm assuming this means my frogs are infected.

I plan on putting the frogs in quarantine and breaking down tank down completely and I'll talk to my local vet and see what they say. I'll see if they can do fecal or I might try to do one myself.

Am I following the right steps?

Thanks,

Cliner


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

are you sure they're hookworms? I don't think hookworms are visible to the naked eye. I would run fecals before tearing apart your viv to be sure


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

These were the thickness of thin wire , about length of my fingernail with a tapered end that came to a point. I took them out of the viv and they dried out? Any thoughts on what they are?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Free living nematodes, Nemerteans.. are two possible examples. If you think they have them, get a fecal check on them before you move them back into the tank. 

Ed


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks, I'm on it.

Cliner


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Justed googled Nemerteans. That's what they were. The website said they haven't posed any threat to his frog/eggs? Should I do fecals anyway or just go on as usually. They frogs look very healthy and happy.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/55894-worm-id.html


----------

